

Ask HN: How do a website's costs scale? Where does money go? - ha470

Just starting off and realized we have no idea how upkeep costs usually scale. Currently we envision paying for hosting (either Heroku or EC2) and analytics, but what other costs are there when running a web business (assuming a content site)? How do they scale as you go from 100 hits/day to 1000 hits/day? What about 5000 -&#62; 10,000 -&#62; 100,000 hits/day?<p>Thanks!
======
patio11
Costs don't scale with hits per day, they scale with peak simultaneous load.
Assuming that your content site is not getting most of its traffic from being
on the front page of Reddit on a daily basis, peak simultaneous load
corresponding to 100, 1k, 5k, 10k, and 100k hits a day is so low as to be
laughable in 2011. There should be no difference in hosting costs.

You could theoretically end up paying more going from 1k to 100k if you have
per-event-priced analytics, but that is also going to get swamped by your
programmers' coffee budget, so who cares.

~~~
ha470
Ah k, not an issue for a while, then. Thanks for the info!

------
glimcat
Sometimes API calls can be a meaningful expense, depending on what you're
using and how.

Weird resource usage can sometimes be a problem if you don't watch it.
Infinite recursive operations, brute-force algorithms being called over and
over per user, stuff like that.

Advertising will take whatever you throw at it.

Personnel costs are likely to be the dominant factor for most web projects
until you start talking serious, serious scale.

